# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  What did you have for breakfast today?

## unpopularbugs

I had cereal and orange juice.

----------


## Lunaire

Yum orange juice! Pulp or no pulp?

Today my SO cooked up some breakfast burritos. They were delicious!  :Guitarist3:

----------


## lethargic nomad

Peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich with coffee.

----------


## Otherside

It's currently breakfast time. Well, 11:50 but I'm a night owl who doesn't really get up till late morning/midday if I don't have to get up lol. 

So I'm having a cup of coffee, lime squash, and slice of bread pudding that I bought the other day.

----------


## Otherside

Instant mocha and two toaster waffles. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Protein shake, easy and filly while stuck in traffic

----------


## whisperingzombking

Two boiled eggs, half an avocado,  sometimes with feta cheese.
bolognese.

----------


## Ironman

coffee and some Mexican Maria galletas ("cookies" that were like circular animal crackers).

----------


## whisperingzombking

Two bowls of porridge,  2 boiled eggs, 1 avocado,  hemp milk

----------


## Relle

Bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios

----------


## Cassie

Today I woke up at 1pm after going to bed at 5:30 am so technically my breakfast was supposed to be breakfast sausages and eggs up until my stove was sparking and the wires and stuff were destroyed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Smalm

I have been eating pop tarts for breakfast.

----------


## Cassie

I made 2 eggs with one yolk and more egg whites I made 1 piece of bacon and sliced a half of a banana into slices 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

Eggs and grits

----------


## Cassie

French toast with Spinach feta eggs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

